
TelegraphCQ: Continuous Dataflow Processing for an Uncertain World [pdf] - craigkerstiens
http://db.cs.berkeley.edu/papers/cidr03-tcq.pdf
======
Ciantic
TelegraphCQ was also a fork of PostgreSQL which implemented streamed queries.
Not only a white paper.

It was way ahead it's time in implementation, maybe it's dead by now. They
still have the site here:
[http://telegraph.cs.berkeley.edu/](http://telegraph.cs.berkeley.edu/)

Direct link to 2.1 last version:
[http://telegraph.cs.berkeley.edu/telegraphcq/v2.1/](http://telegraph.cs.berkeley.edu/telegraphcq/v2.1/)

